# What Is My Fisher Worth???



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have been thinking about selling my truck:crying: :crying: :crying: . OK, now that that is over... A guy wants to buy just the truck. I have considered selling the package, but don't really know what the plow is worth. It is a 7.5' Minute Mount three plug system with the Inst-Acta. It has all new Fisher paint (including good decal), lights (bulbs and housings), cutting edge, markers, and some other stuff. There is also a very good backblade that goes along with it. Needless to say, this plow is mint. I wash it after every use and it shows. So...
1- What is just the plow side worth?
2- What is the plow side and truck side for 1993 Chevy 1500 worth?
3- Could I keep the headgear and upgrade to say something like an 8' Fisher straight blade?

Here are some recent pics for your viewing pleasure!:


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Tell him to take the whole thing and don't even bother with it. I can't imagine that the market for plows for 13 year old trucks is all that strong.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have actually had a lot of people interested in just the truck, but not the package.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Tell em that the plow is part of the truck and it goes with it and let them "deal" with it.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

I'd give $400 for truck and plow sides and honestly, yeah, its worth more but not at this time of year especially after a bad snow year. Being a three wire set up is definatly in its favor. I'm about three hours from you with cash waiting if interested. As mentioned earlier, the truck side insn't worth a whole lot considering the year, unless you find the right person, the plow is about the only thing of value and would make a great spare as it will fit any newer truck set up for a fisher since they still run the three wire setup.


----------



## Willy-D8 (Feb 21, 2004)

$400 is an absolute insult. 

I wouldn't't take less than $1000 for just the plow side parts and around $1300 for the whole set up. These are seasonally adjusted prices as well. Your equipment looks mint don't settle for less. During snow season you should be able to get $500 more.

Sell the truck now and store the plow until snow season to put on another truck or sell it then for a premium price. I'm pretty sure you can swap the 7.5 moldboard for a 8' as well if you get a larger truck and want to install that plow setup on it.

Good Luck


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

if it's in that good of shape i would keep it. might be able to get $2000 out of it as a package. what are you going to do use the money to put against a new truck and plow for $30-40k? put your low man on the todem pole in it and let him make you some $$$ wish i still had my old 1978 k1500 plow truck!!!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

also, your going to have several hours taking the plow parts off. there's $400 of your time.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Willy-D8 said:


> $400 is an absolute insult.
> 
> I wouldn't't take less than $1000 for just the plow side parts and around $1300 for the whole set up. These are seasonally adjusted prices as well. Your equipment looks mint don't settle for less. During snow season you should be able to get $500 more.
> 
> ...


Negative on the swap. The 7.5 & 8 footers have a different spread on the A-frames.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the imput. I thought that I would not be able to swap the 7.5' for the 8' on the same A frame. Oh well! I would never accept $400 for it. It looks brand new. Thanks for the compliment Willy-D8. I got an offer for $2000 for the plow side alone last week, but the guy wanted to get something a little bigger for his K2500. It was my fault. He had no clue that he could go bigger until I told him. I am having a hard time selling the truck to begin with. Some days I want to, some days I don't. I would keep it, but I am a one man "company" and I need that money for a diesel or atleast a 1 ton that I really need. Between farming and plowing, the 1500 just won't do it. I don't work it hard at all, that is what my '87 Ram is for. This truck is my baby. It has only worked 5 days in it's entire life (plowing). Thanks again everyone.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

Hey, don't be affended by my offer. your plow did look really good for the age but, it was just a dismal year up here and in the spring I did pick up some plows dirt cheap. But, if you do get offered 2k again take it and run, that is really good money for that plow considering the age.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

No, I am not offended at all. I know you are just trying to make a buck, but I'd rather sell it on my own and not just toss it away. It would not even be worth my time to dismount the truck side for $400. It doesn't matter how the year has been to me. The truck is payed off and there is money sitting in the bank for the next one. This year is going to be great, I know it will!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

The only thing that you can count on with snow is.................. not to count on it!!! When ever you do it will usually bite you in the a$$.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

In March, I sold a worn out '90 Dodge 1/2 ton and five year old 7.5' Fisher with some dings for $2,000. I felt both sides got a fair deal. Yours is in better shape, so I'd probably hold out for $2500 - $3000. If you want to go for a quick sale in the off season, then $1500 - $2000.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

1500 for the plow and labor to take it off but i would sell the whole package try ebay


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have never tried EBay. Does anybody know what the cost to list on Ebay is?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i dont really know you go to live help for free they should be able to tell you


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

First Time Out said:


> I have never tried EBay. Does anybody know what the cost to list on Ebay is?


go to their site, click on site map and look for fees, or search help index for fees, there will be a listing fee and a sale fee, both usually based on ammount of item.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Great, thanks!:waving:


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

first time out: this might make you feel better. today i bought a 1993 k2500 with 350, auto, 80,000 miles and a newer tranny. has a meyer cp(poly) 8 on it. and comes with a $700-$800 commercial snow route. paid $6500. comes with ladder racks and good tool box too! should pay for it self after two seasons.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds like a good truck Jay. I think I am going to keep this truck until I can afford to upgrade to a real good diesel... atleast that is what I am thinking now.


----------

